# White RX-6



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Just finished a white SP842 that turned out pretty good. White EVA grips turned down on the lathe and a silver SK2 seat. The tiger is a metallic blue, white, and light gray with a navy top layer. The wrap in front of the seat is pearl white, with silver metallic accents and a royal blue OB. For the guides, I used silver Alconites with pearl wraps and a metallic blue accent wrap. 

I know the white EVA is going to get filthy, but it looks killer right now with the white blank.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

*Another one*

One more


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

Beautiful work. Very crisp. Threadwork is very nice.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

amazing crispness of the white thread. that requires perfect packing. it's so easy for light threads on a dark blank to look blotchy, when one area is packed tighter than another. Ive never really attempted white like that. What thread did you use, how many coats of CP? that looks very nice.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Great color combo! I like your use of the pearl white ALOT. Well done


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Awesome clean work


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Man you nailed it on the white. I bet there is something you could put over that foam to protect it to keep it looking sharp for a long time. Great work


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice work. Spray a couple or three coats of Scotch Guard on the grips. It should make it much easier to keep clean.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for the tip Lance and for hooking me up with the blank. Thanks to everyone else for the kind words. The compliments help me to build on my skill sets and make me a better builder. Proud to be a part of this forum.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

That looks killer! Great job on the rod overall.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Really sharp and great color. Awesome build.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Really clean looking, love the white, would look great with a CH50E!


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

jimj100 said:


> amazing crispness of the white thread. that requires perfect packing. it's so easy for light threads on a dark blank to look blotchy, when one area is packed tighter than another. Ive never really attempted white like that. What thread did you use, how many coats of CP? that looks very nice.


That spool of thread is Fish Hawk. Only spool I have of that brand, but I might be buying more. It went on great and packed really well. I applied three coats of Threadmaster CP.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Great job! I got one of these on the bench right now that is going pink, and that same white fishhawk. 

Do you have any pictures of the guides, underside? Id like to see how the white works with the guide.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Guide pic


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

It covered the guide feet really well for a non-cp white thread.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Doc Labanowski said:


> Awesome clean work


X2


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

jreynolds said:


> It covered the guide feet really well for a non-cp white thread.


Sweet! That's what I was looking for, looks great.


----------



## Batson-Brands (Jan 22, 2015)

Wow nice rod build!!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Killer build sir!! Luv it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

super clean build bro! 2cool!


----------

